# **Email Warning**



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

This is a crosspost......

PLEASE INFORM EVERYONE 



Emails with pictures of Osama Bin-Laden hanged are being sent and the moment that you open these emails your computer will crash and you will not be able to fix it! 



If you get an email along the lines of "Osama Bin Laden Captured" or "Osama Hanged" don't open the attachment. 


This e-mail is being distributed through countries around the globe, but mainly in the US and Israel. 


Be considerate & send this warning to whomever you know. 


PLEASE FORWARD THIS WARNING AMONG FRIENDS, FAMILY AND CONTACTS: 



You should be alert during the next days: 

Do not open any message with an attached filed called "Invitation" regardless of who sent it. 



It is a virus that opens an Olympic Torch which "burns" the whole hard disc C of your computer. 



This virus will be received from someone who has your e-mail address in his/her contact list, that is why you should send this e-mail to all your contacts. 

It is better to receive this message 25 times than to receive the virus and open it. 



If you receive a mail called "invitation", though sent by a friend, do not open it and shut down your computer immediately. 



This is the worst virus announced by CNN, it has been classified by Microsoft as the most destructive virus ever. 



This virus was discovered by McAfee yesterday, and there is no repair yet for this kind of virus. 

This virus simply destroys the Zero Sector of the Hard Disc, where the vital information is kept .


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up!!!! Thats not cool!!!! :curse:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

no but I would like to see him hanging!!

SEMPER FI


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

OldFortKennels said:


> no but I would like to see him hanging!!
> 
> SEMPER FI


lol!!

Werd.


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

hahahahaha Werd?? awesome:rofl: Ya me too!!!


----------

